# Lima Area Fishing Report 2018



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

It’s time to get the annual thread started. I was looking back through my pictures and reports, this time last year I was catching crappie. There is some decent weather forecasted next week, maybe we can get another early start. Good luck this year everyone!


----------



## mercercountyhunter (May 5, 2017)

anyone been catching perch recently at Williams reservoir? I am wanting to get there on the kayak soon and try it for the first time when weather permits.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Haven't made it williams yet this year hopefully I can get out soon


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

This up and down weather shut the crappie down. I checked my hotspot yesterday and got caught in a sunny sky snowstorm. Hopefully we get some stability and warmer nighttime temps to turn them back on.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Our weather has been crazy hopefully this weekend is nice enough to turn fish on before next cold week


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Anybody doing anything around here chasing anything. I took a morning trying for Perch from bank managed 2 about 6 inches before hands got cold enough couldnt feel if it was bite or wind blowing .


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Been throwing some tiny rooster tails and beetle spins. Nothing! I am about ready to try minnows but cold temps and east winds put that thought on hold.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Lima Lake is still producing small panfish intermittently, nothing worth keeping. I did see a boat running a gas motor until someone hollered out to them about electric only, poor guys didn’t have a trolling motor and had to paddle. Must have been out of towners, I wouldn’t travel to Allen county just to fish Lima Lake.


----------



## Schwad (Apr 23, 2018)

Any update on the fishing in the Lima area? I have a couple boys that are down there for college and work and are looking for a place to fish.


----------



## GOOSE48 (Apr 6, 2007)

Crappies should start biting on the west side usually this weekend coming up


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

GOOSE48 said:


> Crappies should start biting on the west side usually this weekend coming up


Bite started, still pretty tough yet no free-for-all. I caught some but everyone around me couldn’t buy a bite. Hopefully this cool down don’t delay the hot bite.


----------

